# F150 tire need



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a 2006 f150 that I want new tires for. The own on there now is 255/70/17. I want them all year round and obviously for plowing. reading reviews on tirerack is driving me nuts


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have general grabber at2's on my 06 f150 they are 60,000 mile tire. Not that loud great in the snow. Just get the E rated tire I did not and wish I had.


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

BKFC255;962334 said:


> I have general grabber at2's on my 06 f150 they are 60,000 mile tire. Not that loud great in the snow. Just get the E rated tire I did not and wish I had.


What is the exact size tire you have


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*245/75/17s on this F150 with studs 6ply nice plowing tire*

These are Marked Durango but I think Cooper is the parent company. They are studed and are a darn good plow tire as they clean themselves out every turn of the wheel ussmileyflag


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I just went and looked 265/75/r17


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

burlingtonplow;962239 said:


> I have a 2006 f150 that I want new tires for. The own on there now is 255/70/17. I want them all year round and obviously for plowing. reading reviews on tirerack is driving me nuts


 Another MassHole....This site is getting better every day....I live in Mass too brotha & go up to NH almost every weekend & I have a 08' F-150 4x2, I just got Firestone Destination A/T's & love them, they are friggin amazing in the snow I put 500lbs of sand bags for ballast & the truck is phenominal, I wont spin a tire in a foot of snow


----------



## buns79 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an 05 and went from a 255 to a 265 bfg all terrain they are imo a great tire Ive had them on all my trucks


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

BFG ATs will last for eons. If you rotate them its not uncommon to see 80k plus out of them. ProComp ATs will also last 50k no questions and are GREAT in the snow. 

Bridgestone Dueler Revo's are well loved by our customers also. I never owned a set but have sold my cousin 2 sets for his ram 2500 and he got about 50k out of each set and when I drove his truck they were not that loud and preformed well.

Whatever you do, stay away from hankook or other real cheep Chinese and Korean tires. Most of them have super weak sidewalls that will blow out easy if you hit a curb or put a lot of weight in the truck often.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got a set of Michelin LTX A/T 2 E rated>. They don't have a really agressive tread pattern but they still work amazing in the snow. On the hwy they are very quiet and smooth. check them out on tire rack i think they got the second highest rating in there classification


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Keep hearing about these tires called Blizzark or something like that, anyone know anything about them as some of the posts I see them listing them on their trucks??


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

There are 5 different types of blizzak tires for light truck. I think your best bet is to check out tirerack.com click on your size and they are usually rated buy multiple cutomers.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

VBigFord20;966954 said:


> Bridgestone Dueler Revo's are well loved by our customers also. I never owned a set but have sold my cousin 2 sets for his ram 2500 and he got about 50k out of each set and when I drove his truck they were not that loud and preformed well.


Speaking from personal experience on my 2005 F-150, I wouldn't recommend the Revos. Yes, they were decent in the snow, but I only got 3 winters (non-plowing) out of the set of four. That's probably less than 25,000 miles. Needless to say, I was quite disappointed.


----------

